# Les Guignols de l'info en Podcast sur vôtre iPhone/iPod !!!



## icanucan (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens de créer juste pour vos beaux yeux un Podcast dédié au Guignols de l'info diffusé sur Canal + .

Ma motivation première est le fait, qu'étant processeur d'un magnifique iPhone  je souhaitais pouvoir regarder une de mes émissions préférée directement sur celui-ci le matin dans les transports en commun ...

Bien sur je pouvais me faire mon petit plaisir perso en téléchargeant ( via le site de Canal) l'émission chaque soir puis l'encoder au format de mon précieux puis l'importer dans iTunes pour enfin le mettre sur mon iPhone ... Long et assez fastidieux pour une utilisation unique !!! 

J'ai donc farfouillé sur la toile afin de trouver une solution à mon problème ... en vain  

Bref, j'ai pris mes deux mains, codés un flux rss/podcast un site et monté le projet Guignols Podcast  afin de faire profiter la communauté iPod/iPhone de mon travail !

Ce service est bien entendu entièrement gratuit pour les utilisateurs ... je demande seulement de user un peu de vôtre temps pour cliquer sur une des pubs Google afin de rembourser les frais de serveurs et proposer un service toujours meilleur !

*Guignols Podcast
*​

L'encodage est effectué en mp4 dans une résolution de 320x240 afin d'être 100 % compatible avec tous les iPod et l'iPhone bien sur dans une qualité optimale ( 540 kbits/s). Audio en AAC. 

Bon Visionage et n'hésitez pas à en parler autour de vous !!!


----------



## Liyad (12 Mars 2008)

Très bonne idée.

Je suis en train de télécharger des deux premiers épisodes.

En tout cas, merci ^^ C'est grâce à des gens comme toi qui ne pensent pas qu'a eux que la communauté mac/ipod existe vraiment


----------



## Seventy (12 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ce podcast ! De quoi m'occuper dans le bus !


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2008)

Bravo! C'est super merci beaucoup!!

PS: j'ai cliqué sur TOUTES les annonces google!!!


----------



## Seventy (13 Mars 2008)

Je tiens à te dire que quand j'ai mis ton podcast sur mon ipod celui-ci s'est mit à bugger pleins tubes.
Je viens de l'ôter de mon pod et tout est redevenu normal.


----------



## flyboy (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai cliqué sur le lien du podcast des guignols mais je tombe sur une page d'identification où je doit mettre mon mail et mon mot de passe, sauf que je ne suis pas inscrit et que je ne trouve aucun lien pour le faire!
Que faire???
Pourquoi ne peut-on pas trouver ce ce podcast directement sur itunes?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## koeklin (18 Octobre 2009)

Sans doute parce que Canal + n'a pas vu d'un trop bon oeil qu'un particulier crée et diffuse un podcast avec son contenu.


----------

